# Cursed 760300ma 536.885910



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Got your attention eh? After lubing & twisting (gently w pipe wrench) I thought up a steel fixture to pull on the bolt flange of that uncooperative plastic sleeve so as not to immediately snap it off. When trying to slide the side plate aside to make room for said device I found the plastic had grown too big. DUH-rust swelled it up! While surfing for parts/ideas it hit me. The weight is supported by the bronze bushings in the frame. I just need something attached to the track side plates that allow axle rotation. Flange bearings and pvc sleeves and or shaft collars to keep things centered. I was almost ready to make it a boat anchor but heck even the electric starter works. Nice warm sunny day-walked dogs and fired up 2 of my bikes to keep carbs clean.:smile_big:


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Getting the plastic sleeves off was a pain but hammer & cold chisel did it. The rust build up was enough so there was no way to salvage them. 6 flange bearings and a friction wheel shaft bushing are ordered. Now to clean & paint. I'll post pix when bearings are mounted.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep going. We want pics when you're done.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Chipping paint!*

Got the bucket mostly done but the track side plates won't strip. Maybe powder coated? Here's a picture of the bearing setup along with the old axle and plastic thingie. The 6 bearings and axle rod cost me $45-about what one plastic bushing would! Also picture of drillpress setup for drilling axle holes. Gotta get the 7/24 Bobcat out for driveway as today snow turned to rain and back to cotton ball size flacks! Stay tuned.:icon-woo:


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Is that a Craftsman? Keep up the good work, snows a'com'n!!!


----------



## John Pierson (Oct 7, 2018)

YUP 8/26 536.885910. Sorry aldfam, never sent reply a year+ back. As my other posts show went w all flange bearings and works great. Had big storm yesterday-well maybe 4". Tracker charged through like nothing. I had some worries about handling the beast(I'm pushing 74) but turns around fairly easily on snow. I guess my only complaint is the levers. It has the L shaped ones and they seem tougher to hold down. This was 1st running as I've used Bobcat for earlier snows. That one will still be the goto for wet stuff. I did some surfing about steerable tracks but they seem pricey and complex. The Hydros are surely not to be found for free and parts for an earlier MTD were not available. I'm always looking for projects so maybe one will show up some day. Hmmm, let's see gotta get rid of a few mowers and OBs.


----------

